# Razors Edge



## alkafun (May 6, 2008)

First post so bear with me. I have a 15 week old male pup that is 90% R.E. he's huge weighing in at 35 lbs. already. The problem I have is that he is a slug. I also have a non reg. no frills game bred female pit that is 9 months old. At the same age the G.B. female makes him look like a poodle. His prey drive in non existant. any ideas how to increase it. I've tried everything. I know R.E. are more laid back than game dogs but I have a pit and I'd like him to act like one.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, your razor isn't all APBT. He's bully, so he's def gonna be sluggish. As far as your game bred goes, he's still pretty young, you may want to supplement his diet to increase his vitality. Tease him with a flirt pole here and there and that will probably make him more playful thus jumping his prey drive as he gets older. Remember that he's still a pup and it's all about sleeping, eating, and playing right now. Give him a chance to discover things and get used to his surroundings, once things turn around he'll be more comfortable with work and training. HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO!!!:cheers:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm guessing you have an AmBully off the "newer" RE stock simply due to size and what you are describing.

Pups sleep a lot however a pup that seems lazy or never wanting to do anything may be a low drive pup or have medical issues. Just something to think about and look into.
Is you pup overweight? Does he have any structural problems ? Those are some other concerns to look at w/ how a pup acts

Game bred is a term too loosely used. Game bred means your dog would have been bred from fighting stock up front in her pedigree and without papers I don't know how you would knwo what is behind her... Drive and true gameness are not always one in the same as per their historical definition.

Not every pup is going to have proper drive and temperament for an APBT it depends on how the pup is bred. It is sad that the breeder you dealt with did not explain this to you. A pups drive can change a bit and develop more if nurtured and trained , but a pup that doesn't show it at the beginning will not have world class working drive in most cases.

Most reputable breeders will eval pups and explain each puppy to the potential owner so that proper matches are made as per owner expectations.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

*he is a r.e that why he not like your game dog did you really have to ask this guestion? Not trying to be a ass but that is almost common sense any bully blood isnt going to have as much drive as a game dog. 35 pounds at 15 weeks y a i wonder why.  *


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

alkafun said:


> I have a pit and I'd like him to act like one.


You have an American Bully and thats what he is acting like. It is a more laid back breed. Plus as it gets older depending on its size and how it was bred it may be to heavy for it bones and joints to do alot of activities, but like I said it depends how this on was bred. Some are proportioned and more active and some have serious weight issues on bones that can't holds them.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

How much are you feeding him, maybe he's just overweight. But what everyone else has said about Bully's is true. They are not too active to begin with.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

What everyone else said....:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## alkafun (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the help. No he's not overweight his bone structure is HUGE! As for medical conditions thats not a factor either, blood tests have already been run. It's not that he sleeps all the time he's active as hell, he just doesn't have any prey drive. I've tried flirt poles, spring poles, ball chasing, stick throwing, hell I even tied a string witha feather tied to it and tied it to my weiner dogs tail. (he loves harrassing her). ZERO prey drive. I've seen many bullies that are monsters. The stud dog has obiedince titles from bully shows. Iguess I'll wait and see. Any one know where I can get an eli or eli gator cross?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

alkafun said:


> he just doesn't have any prey drive. I've tried flirt poles, spring poles, ball chasing, stick throwing, hell I even tied a string witha feather tied to it and tied it to my weiner dogs tail. (he loves harrassing her).


Thats not a bad thing really. My dogs and I mean all of them will not hold to anything if have the other end. No tug no toys nothing, Will not play on spring poles nothing. They are to relaxed. But you set them up to pull and call them that is a different story.They are all go to do what mom wants and to get to her. But you put Mae on a leash and you can't get her to pull for nothin. I almost hate having pits I can't play tug 'o' war with. They let go if I touch it.


----------



## robc (Apr 23, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Thats not a bad thing really. My dogs and I mean all of them will not hold to anything if have the other end. No tug no toys nothing, Will not play on spring poles nothing. They are to relaxed. But you set them up to pull and call them that is a different story.They are all go to do what mom wants and to get to her. But you put Mae on a leash and you can't get her to pull for nothin. I almost hate having pits I can't play tug 'o' war with. They let go if I touch it.


My pup has a small amount of razor edge and a hint of gotti (not the big head big boned 14" tall heathens) and he has a ton of drive and he is 14 weeks at 30 lbs.......he plays tug a war with my 70 lb brindle and wins everytime, never gives up, never......I put him on a lead he pulled it out of the ground......his drive is crazy for 14 weeks.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

yea i agree with robc my gotti dogs have mad drive! I don't have any razor's edge dogs so I can't help you with that...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't think its the Razors Edge part. All my dogs where like that and only the two I have now have RE. All my others where Larum/Nevada.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Mods Should Put A Sticky On Top Of The Bloodline Threads And Say "put All Razors Edge Post's Here,i Mean Theres Just So Many....
Anyone Agree?


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

okay so i have had game bred pits and i now have two am bulies. both are sweet as pie. one has no gameness and the other is ready to go. here is my opinion after working with dogs on a major level for the past 15 years. if you are looking to work your dog then you obviously want to go with a true game bred pit. if you want a sweet ass family dog get an am bully. this isn't saying pits aren't people friendly. pits were killed if they even showed their teeth at a handler in the old days, so there was no chance of breeding human aggression in those dogs. am bullies are new. they can harbor a variety character traits because the art of breeding these dogs is not down to a perfect science. if you have 2 different breeds mixing, like all designer breeds ,you can't say for sure which traits of what breed the pup will get. the trick with getting a good am bully or any dog is actually knowing the parents. the apple doesn't fall too far from the tree. what the am bully people are going for are actually wonderful dogs. i personally prefer less gameness because my dogs have no need for it. more game drive only increases the pet owners work load and my lifestyle better suits an am bully. what the am bully people are calling am bullies aren't always the true description of an am bully. ban dogs ARE NOT am bullies. however both are considered a designer breed. i have met people breeding in frenchies and they readily admit off the record that am bullies are a mix of french bulldogs and pits. they are going for short an wide bully. they use frenchies because the mix creates a good head and also makes them short and muscly. in my opinion if you want a good dog you need to meet the parents and do your homework on both of them. as far as razor edge is concerned there is no evidence that these dogs are not anything but true pits breed to be more bully through time. there is no really evidence that they are am bullies. bullies are less game driven than terrier. if you have a dog whom possesses more bully traits than terrier like traits, your dog will be more calm, less likely to tug and more likely to feel pain. razor's edge was breeding pits who possessed qualities that my not have necessarily been bred to fight, however they are still true pits. throughout history pits have been breed for certain characteristics, but not necessarily the ones razors edge was breeding for. if a dog wasn't game driven an old game pit breeder wouldn't breed it. now a days id a dog has a beautiful head and a muscly body they may be breed. is it a perfect example of the working breed, probably not because it would get it's ass handed to it in fight. however it doesn't mean it wasn't breed from true pitbulls. terriers can be relentless and harder to handle. this doesn't mean they are bad with people, just more terrier like. i prefer a good am bully. this isn't because i think pits are bad, it is just because i know what suits my lifestyle the best. razor edge dogs may be bully but they aren't am bullies. they could be game driven or not. neither character traits are discriminated against in breeding these dogs. in fact one might find that breeding for less gameness and better temperament is often the case. :angel:


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I don't think its the Razors Edge part. All my dogs where like that and only the two I have now have RE. All my others where Larum/Nevada.


then what would be new? pit info is the same as it ever was. but new enthusiast don't want to go through 101 different pages of the same stuff on the same topic.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mr. Bleezy said:


> then what would be new? pit info is the same as it ever was. but new enthusiast don't want to go through 101 different pages of the same stuff on the same topic.


What is your question? What are you talking about being new? I was stating that my dogs don't like to play tug whether they are RE or not.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

robc said:


> My pup has a small amount of razor edge and a hint of gotti (not the big head big boned 14" tall heathens) and he has a ton of drive and he is 14 weeks at 30 lbs.......he plays tug a war with my 70 lb brindle and wins everytime, never gives up, never......I put him on a lead he pulled it out of the ground......his drive is crazy for 14 weeks.


Rain is the same way and she is R.E. and Gotti. She has prey drive like you would not believe. She is 5 months old and 40 pounds. Trying to get a tug toy out of her mouth is like trying to move a sherman tank. She plays with Ceaser like she is the bigger dog.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> What is your question? What are you talking about being new? I was stating that my dogs don't like to play tug whether they are RE or not.


lol thats what i get for being drunk and posting. that response was to this quote. lmao



cane76 said:


> Mods Should Put A Sticky On Top Of The Bloodline Threads And Say "put All Razors Edge Post's Here,i Mean Theres Just So Many....
> Anyone Agree?


----------



## robc (Apr 23, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Rain is the same way and she is R.E. and Gotti. She has prey drive like you would not believe. She is 5 months old and 40 pounds. Trying to get a tug toy out of her mouth is like trying to move a sherman tank. She plays with Ceaser like she is the bigger dog.


My boy is the exact same gotti/razorsedge and he plays like he is a 1,000lbs, hell if there was a 1,000lb dog my pup would were it out.....rob


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mr. Bleezy said:


> lol thats what i get for being drunk and posting. that response was to this quote. lmao


Lol ok makes more sense.


----------



## lightyear_pitgirl (May 10, 2008)

*razor edge*

not trying to sound mean...... but these are things you research before buying bully breeds or gameness that will better fit you. it could be your over feeding him and he is not getting enough exercise. but all in all two difrent types of breeds.


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

Razors edge dogs are american bullies, right? I believe so. So why do american bully breeders claim to breed dogs that have way less drive than your average pit bull. I was told by a breeder that am bully owners WANT a dog with no drive, but yet people on here claim that their amarican bullies have drive. It doesn't sound like american bullies are consistent with temperament. Some are couch potatoes but yet some have drive. I guess you don't know what you are gonna get when you buy a puppy. When you get an APBT pup, you know exactly what you are in for  lol.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

****** said:


> Razors edge dogs are american bullies, right? I believe so. So why do american bully breeders claim to breed dogs that have way less drive than your average pit bull. I was told by a breeder that am bully owners WANT a dog with no drive, but yet people on here claim that their amarican bullies have drive. It doesn't sound like american bullies are consistent with temperament. Some are couch potatoes but yet some have drive. I guess you don't know what you are gonna get when you buy a puppy. When you get an APBT pup, you know exactly what you are in for  lol.


It could be that folks who own am bullys are not well versed in the typical or traditional apbts drive and believe just because there dog likes to play tug or runs around the yard like a cannon ball that the dog is full of fire and has drive out the a%$ AND IS COMPARABLE TO THE GAME DOGS DRIVE, i dont believe it for a second,sure a bullly can work a spring pole and run a mile or so
but so can a old english bulldog,i mean what does that really prove?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

To be realistic about it, do you really think many APBT people are well versed in the drive of a true game dog? lol


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> To be realistic about it, do you really think many APBT people are well versed in the drive of a true game dog? lol


I believe the "majority" of bully breed owners[especialy "pitbull"]
are well versed in nothing concerning dogs...sorry just the truth...
Bullys are the dog of the novice to the breed many times..
Hence the reason for all the confusion regarding the "real apbt"..
the rEAL apbt is infact still a very rare breed,jmo......


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, it's no secret that I agree 100% and I sure hope they remain rare until this crap blows over. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the american bully thing probably hurts the real apbt more the it helps..
It gives the public the idea that the apbt is a giant blue beast that sports 5in
spiked collars and drools like a monster from a horror movie.
Its image fits the media reports perfectly,now not only is the apbt a killer dog,it now looks the part....


----------



## hank_little_moma_23 (May 14, 2008)

I have the same problem. Mine is 4 month old and he is very lazy. He is a razor edge choas. Then i have a 2 month old female that is way more active and i have no papers but she is red nose and gator mix. He will play for a few min but then he sleep forever and the old he get the worse it is getting.


----------



## robc (Apr 23, 2008)

cane76 said:


> I believe the "majority" of bully breed owners[especialy "pitbull"]
> are well versed in nothing concerning dogs...sorry just the truth...
> Bullys are the dog of the novice to the breed many times..
> Hence the reason for all the confusion regarding the "real apbt"..
> the rEAL apbt is infact still a very rare breed,jmo......


:goodpost: I agree, Bad owners and people who don't understand the breed.....but get one anyway are what is going to hurt this breed......rob


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

****** said:


> Razors edge dogs are american bullies, right? .


Depends on who view you have of it. . RE does go back to APBT before they got way into bullies. I don't think RE is all bully. My 2 girls are RE and some may say that that makes them mixed breed lol... But I don't think either of them are anything close to bully. To me they are APBT.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> Depends on who view you have of it. . RE does go back to APBT before they got way into bullies. I don't think RE is all bully. My 2 girls are RE and some may say that that makes them mixed breed lol... But I don't think either of them are anything close to bully. To me they are APBT.


Ya,but heres the thing,when they had game dogsit was other peoples stock,you cant just start out with some game bred dogs and say this is my new blood line,thats absurd,yuod just be breeding others stock with no mark of you own traits,nothing to distinguish these dogs as anythin special besides what there parents had,now add some staff into the mix,then youve changed the temperment and fourm enough to say,hey weve got something a bit diffrent,...........


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

robc said:


> My boy is the exact same gotti/razorsedge and he plays like he is a 1,000lbs, hell if there was a 1,000lb dog my pup would were it out.....rob


My boy Jesse is RE/Greyline/York. My other boy Luke is Lar-San and. Luke has WAY more drive then Jesse. But I will say Jesse is more defiant then Luke is.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't want to get banned, so I'll plead the fifth in this thread :hammer:


----------



## pitgirl (May 5, 2008)

everything i have ever read and all research i have found on any razors edge dog says it is a mix of a real apbt and other dogs. that would therefore make it a bully not an apbt. that was the whole point of the breeding to make a new breed of dog and take it away from the apbt. i would not call them mutts or mixed breeds but certainly are not apbt they are and were alway meant to be and will always be american bullies.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Marty said:


> I don't want to get banned, so I'll plead the fifth in this thread :hammer:


Lol It happens. Sometimes you have to keep the rule of " If you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all lol..." I know how you feel lol..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

How can you continuously breed for something different, generation after generation and still call it the same???


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

This thread is kinda long so I skimmed through it and didn't see anything about Old School Razor's Edge VS. New School Razor's Edge ( the American Bully)

The Old Edge dogs ( Purple Rose of Cairo, Throwing Knuckles, Sadey's Paddington) were a combination of AKC show AM Staffs to UKC game dogs. ( UKC does consider the Am Staff to be a APBT)

This is my Cairo son

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3254/2593769708_5a8de9729b.jpg

Now the newer Edge stuff you see (razor's edge is a kennel BTW) has been said to mixed with english bulldogs, american bulldogs, and various other breeds.

Now the real question is....
Will the UKC step in and do something about it???
Probably not, they are making too much money by registering these dogs....


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

throwing knucles wasnt even bred by david wilson,so i dont really see how the dog is razors edge,it was foundation stock for the line.
How can foundation stock be part of the line?It went into creating it,but it isnt a represenitive of the line really,mostly a amstaff also,still quite bully if you ask me....


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

cane76 said:


> throwing knucles wasnt even bred by david wilson,so i dont really see how the dog is razors edge,it was foundation stock for the line.
> How can foundation stock be part of the line?It went into creating it,but it isnt a represenitive of the line really,mostly a amstaff also,still quite bully if you ask me....


Throwing knuckles was all amstaff according to his ped. but my main question is where did he originally came from? What kennel? Does anyone know?


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

In the words of Dave Wilson,

"Razors Edge was started in MD and DC long before there was ever a Knuckles. My friend Carlos Barksdale and I started it with game dogs. We researched everything we could find. We read every book publicized at that time. Subscribed to many dog magazines like the ADBA Gazette, even some underground ones. We called damn near every breeder that we could find and questioned them. If it said Pit, we were on it. We all had already owned some unpapered BYB Pits. We even had our own Pit club and went hiking and other things back in the woods. Eventually we got enough money to get some real papered, good bloodline, game dogs. We purchased some of the best around at the time. Even paid $3500 way back then for a Grandson of the great "Plumbers Alligator", mainly Mayfield lines. We were very heavy into the game lines. I had dogs from Hemphill/Wilder blood. These were big game dogs.
Later on I hooked up with George Williams in DC and we purchased a dog we named Diablo, from Wildside Kennels. Diablo's dad was a bigger catch dog, "Hollinsworth Bull". His mom was a game girl names "Wildsides Ms.Leaky". This was the turn around time when Razors Edge started adding more size.
The first ever registered "ADBA" Razors Edge breeding was from my Mayfield boy Zeus to a Mayfield girl name Jinx. Jinx was actually given to friend back then named Curt Plater. Now CLP Kennels. He owned the first ever Razors Edge dog. We would lose contact after this for many years before hooking up again.
I had another pure Colby male named Dante that was placed in DC with my man Dave Conrad. Dante went on and shook up DC, but that was the old days.
They banned Pits in PG County and I was forced to move. Eventually through my job in the Pet Store industry I landed a mangers job at a Pet Store in Va. Virginia was the spot for pet lovers! I managed a Pet Store, worked as a professional dog trainer, and still bred bigger ADBA game dogs. Basically, I bred my own now. I also put fliers n the Washington Post explaining what the breed was and what Razors Edge was. I had to move to Va.
I hooked up with Jeannie Howe who became a co-owner of Razors Edge.
I met a guy name Ron Smith who came aboard and took it to another level.
I saw this blue dog named "Steel Town Blue Monday"! I was hooked! Ron already knew every UKC and AKC breeder under the son. He had been researching on his own for years. So this man had all the pictures, info, etc…. He had fliers and pictures from every AKC and UKC breeder from Coast to coast. He literally had pictures of almost all the dogs in all these pedigrees. That man really is the "Pit Guru".
We first contact Cock 'n' Bull Kennels, the ones that produced Monday. They turned us onto people in Cali with that blood. Candace Eggart was one. Candy sent us pictures of what she had and what she had going on. Just to give you a time frame. She sold a dog years later to Tony Moore named Showtime! Showtime went on to be one of the foundation bitches in the Greyline! So this was years before Greyline was even around.

We went to every breeder on the East Coast. Up north to Bobby Morehouse, Beth Jones, My man Lee Fitzgerald, Flying A's, Minot's Ledge, etc…… We actually purchased a blue brindle female named "Sadey" from Minot's Ledge. This litter was had an extraordinary pedigree. The top half were mainly Flying A's dogs like "Oreo" and "Reo Speedwagon". Dogs I had seen and liked. You could see in the extended pedigree how these dogs stemmed from Ruffian dogs. Then you could see how it went back even further from the AKC Ruffian dog to the UKC Colby dogs. This top half of the pedigree actually showed how Pits eventually were registered as Staffs! I thought that was cool to see on paper and in a dog I owned. Then the bottom half of the ped went right back to Stratton dogs. Dogs like Going light Barney, dogs I grew up reading about! Thanks to Richard Stratton, LOL! Then behind them were the same Colby dogs I saw on the top half of the pedigree. So I had this dog that showed the history of the Am.Staff and the directions the Colby line went in the UKC. We also purchased a male named "Razors Edge Blue Maxx". His top half was a dog named "StoryTime's Upon this Rock" AKA "Peter" Peter was a dog bred by Beth Jones. He was a big ass dog, but kinda ugly. They bred him to "Wassuc's Farm Maggie May". I really liked this compact girl. We researched her lines and found she was Ryan. When we got to see the Ryan dogs we were surprised to see they were game dogs. They were AKC registered Staffs, but they still bred for game dogs! This was something I had never seen, I'm sure that's why the AKC people didn't like that line. However; I loved it! Bully, game, blue, staffs! Now that's what I am talking about! LOL Maxx was our boy from this blood. Now Razors Edge was big ADBA game dogs, one UKC Blue Brindle girl, and a Big hot Blue Fawn AKC boy.

In Va there was Sharon Stone of Cloverhill, who had the biggest Staffs I had ever seen! Her old stuff was huge! Too tall for what I was looking for, but huge! They changed years later and went more showy. Paco, was in my opinion actually a throw back of her older days. Ginny York, Pam Perdue, GiGi, The Garretts, etc….We visited them all. Even went down to Florida and checked out Marsha Woods. Met KC Courtier of Watchdog Kennels. Eventually, we went up to Md and met Kimmar Kennels. As soon as I stepped on the ranch, I knew I had found the build I was looking for! The Razors Edge package was almost complete.
We also had been advertising in the Washington Post for many years. Some young Kats from DC used to come down and hang out and bring their dogs. Edwin Salinas and Joey Nevils were two of them. These guys had been buying dogs from Kimmar and mixing their own stuff in them too. Kimmar used to have an add in the post under the Pit Bull adds, it said "Petey pups". They didn't want their dogs to be labeled as Pits; but they advertised directly under Pits? Hmmmmmm? Not as Staff? Anyway, local Kats knew the deal and picked up a lot of her dogs. Joey, Edwin, Joey's pop, and their boys had a bunch of these dogs. Even some old friends of mine Jerry and Gerrold had yards with these dogs. We all also had game stuff in the mix. I tapped into a lot of their dogs as well.
In Kimmar's yard I learned a lot about breeding and genetics. I spent every weekend there for almost three years. I actually put on a training class for all her buyers every Sunday.
Razors Edge had been breeding now for a few generations. We even used a lot of her dogs from other people in the mix. Ron, also had some York dogs, and some other AKC stuff, we experimented with. Before we got Knuckles or any of them, Razors Edge was already in the game. Kimmar actually used our dog Maxx for some breedings. Eventually we purchased around 15 dogs from her line, including Knuckles and Rage. While these pups were growing, Razors Edge already had it's formula. We just wanted a different head. We also were not given papers on some of these dogs and they had to be UKC registered instead! This is where Razors Edge became heavily involved in UKC.
Ron made a sharp turn and went back into the game dogs. He jumped heavy into the RedBoy line and vanished?
I started searching for a better head and came into some Watchdog stuff. KC was not breeding anymore, so I had to find that blood somewhere else. I bought dogs from Grapevine Kennels. I hit up Hughzee's, who I believe later on became Chaos Kennels. We had been talking to Pam from Gaff Kennels for a few years, and really liked a boy name Seiko! So we got a dog from her. We experimented with a lot of lines and different dogs. Razors Edge started having a real consistent look. The heads were big, but we still wanted the to be a little more blocky. A few generations later it was pretty much there.

The reason for posting this is because we have been asked how this line began. Also to show that it goes way beyond the dogs you see today. It wasn't just as easy as breeding two dogs and waiting a couple of generations and calling it a line. This was creation from research, and as you can see, many years and lines went into it. This is just the backbone info too. Razors Edge had many ears to follow before the line was complete.

Razors Edge Maxx had kids featured on the cover of DogWorld at this time. So the name was out, and Knuckles was still a pup!

Then one day a man called from an advertisement we placed in The Washington Post. He came by with this little blocky head blue puppy male he called Mr.Brooks. There it was, the final ingredient. By the way, this was 1992 ish. Gary and I collaborated on many breedings from that point on. We both started showing our dogs and doing quite well in the ring. By 1994 Razors Edge had it's final look and was consistently producing it. Thanks to all these lines and people involved. A lot happened from that point on…..but that's an even longer story. A lot of people claim to know these dogs and this line; but this is before they got into the dogs.

Dogs like ShortShot were made almost 4 years later and remained in Razors Edge yard until around 1999. Then we were reunited with an old friend Curt, and he was placed with him. He had the first RE dog ever made and he got one of the best RE dogs created!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

I use him for an example, to explain how these dogs went into other yards and onto other lines and kennels. Razors Edge dogs were always placed amongst friends. That was the point of the line, to share with everyone. A lot of the guys came around years later and also got into this line. No this isn't against True Tank, like it may be perceived. I don't have any problem with that. What I have a problem with is people discrediting the line and saying it's just this and this. Without giving credit to all the years it took to make it. Now the way I see TT posting these days is very respectful. There is an understanding, they use this line as their foundation. Maybe things haven't gone smooth, but now it has gone in a better direction. Respect for that. Respect for using this line."

here's Shortshots ped, Knuckles in second generation back, you can go back and see what kind of dogs went into the foundation of his line

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com...?dog_id=231233

here's their new registry

http://www.abkcdogs.org/


----------



## Haul-N-Guns (Jul 27, 2008)

*Razor's Edge*

That's what I alway's thought. I live in Wash.dc and as much as I dislike the line...... It started right here in my home town. Sucks huh?


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

if thats ur worst problem, then u are having a pretty damn good day


----------

